# Neck strap - Palm strap - Wrist strap



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just bought a top loading camera case from LowePro,
It's the Lowepro Toploader Pro 70 AW SLR Camera Shoulder Bag.

Trouble with it is that my camera neck strap won't fit in it without causing a hassle,
So, I've been looking at camera palm straps, After a ton of reviews of various types from
Nikons expensive palm strap to the least expensive ebay knockoff,
I've come to the point of not wanting a palm strap for my DSLR camera.

Then in comes an interesting and very inexpensive alternative,
I found the best concept for my needs, It's a "OP/Tech USA SLR Wrist Strap" and it only costs $8.95

The system is really quite ingenious, It can be changed further down the road by adding add ons.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Excuse the German, But you get the idea just by watching the video.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I have the BlackRapid RS-7 to handle what is a very heavy D700 when paired with a 70-200mm ƒ2.8 or even the 24-70mm ƒ2.8. Very happy with it.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






•

If I needed to carry a second big SLR, I'd consider this:




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I did a search on the strap, Here's a view of it in use,
I bought it off of ebay, But you can find them at B&H Photo as well.

The thing I like about the system is that you can add another attachment to the other side,
Then if you want to later on you can detach the wrist strap and then snap the two latches into a neck strap.

That's pretty versatile.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I was in Henry's today and tried out their Fidelity wrist strap,
They let me try it out on my DSLR, It's not bad, I bought one.

It gives me a good grip on the camera without fear of dropping my camera,
It also has two tripod sockets on the bottom plate that screws into my tripod socket.
I guess the second socket outlet must be in case I have an external flash bracket to attach.

I like it so far, Although it does restrict the hand movement somewhat,
I have to get used to the tight swivelling of my hand while wearing it.

I should be getting the neoprene strap soon,
Maybe I'll put that on my little Canon Digital ELPH SD1000.

Edit:
If you watch the DigitalRev video's on Youtube,
Then you'll notice that Kai walks around Hong Kong without a strap on his camera,
Yow, I'd be scared of accidentally dropping my camera, He has a Nikon D700 in his hands.



(Images below are not mine, They were lifted from a search and belong to Blacks Camera's) Blacks Blog Link


----------



## kety_smith (Nov 16, 2012)

Lawrence said:


> I just bought a top loading camera case from LowePro,
> It's the Lowepro Toploader Pro 70 AW SLR Camera Shoulder Bag.
> 
> Trouble with it is that my camera neck strap won't fit in it without causing a hassle,
> ...


I personally have same it i am very satisfied with it


----------



## Finch (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm a big Think TANK photo guy when it come to bags, Camera Bags, Camera Cases, Digital Camera Bags - Think Tank Photo designed by photographers for photographers. That said I use both BlackRapid RS-4 straps BlackRapid Classic (RS-4) Strap and Matin hand straps Matin Leather Camera Grip - 5 Straps M-7360 - Vistek Canada Product Detail with both my bodies. While I do prefer the convenience of the hand strap only the RapidStrap allows for security when one tires or fatigue if your shooting with 24-70, 70-200 etc.


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

I Just purchased a Carry Speed CS-Pro Sling Strap System and am very pleased with it.
I use a Nikon D300 with a Battery Grip and usually an 18-105mm on it.

Cheers


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Finch said:


> I'm a big Think TANK photo guy when it come to bags, Camera Bags, Camera Cases, Digital Camera Bags - Think Tank Photo designed by photographers for photographers. That said I use both BlackRapid RS-4 straps BlackRapid Classic (RS-4) Strap and Matin hand straps Matin Leather Camera Grip - 5 Straps M-7360 - Vistek Canada Product Detail with both my bodies. While I do prefer the convenience of the hand strap only the RapidStrap allows for security when one tires or fatigue if your shooting with 24-70, 70-200 etc.


+1 for Think Tank. LOVE THEIR GEAR! :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for that - I'm using the 5 million dollar home bag for my MFT and it works okay but the shoulder strap starts to get annoying and a belt pack would be nice but I don't see how I can convert it.
With a growing number of lens and 2 camera plus binocs plus batteries etc the idea of small and light applies only to the Gx1 - 

This looks really good as ir works both ways and maybe no noisy velcro which is a plague when birding,.










Changes form as a belt pack, shoulder bag, or even supported with a chest harness system.



> Top Features:
> 
> * Can be used as a belt pack.
> * Shoulder strap provides support.
> * Can be used as a shoulder bag or as a chest pack using included straps


now this will keep my shoulders and neck happy


----------

